# Book in to film.



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

If you could take just ONE of the heresy books and turn it in to a film, which would it be. 

The reason I said one is because the obvious choice would be the initial trilogy. 


Nemesis would make a good stand alone film, even those who don't really have that great an understanding of the 40k universe would be able to follow whats going on. 

However, 

Know no fear would be my choice. Excellent action all the way through with plenty of characters and sub plots to follow. Potential for an excellent sequel in the Mark of Calth.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

A thousand sons

Mainly because its about the only heresy book that has a clear beginning middle and end, the rest draw on each other or set up future events, there is much less of this in 1k sons, but it would be a long film

otherwise it would be the first heretic


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Legion would be the easiest I feel.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_Battle For the Abyss_.

It's gimmicky enough that it could actually work.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

_Horus Rising_ would probably be the only book that could make a mainstream movie. Every other book would have everyone lost.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Whilst _Legion_ is my favorite Heresy novel, and would be one of the easiest to do due to the Astartes not featuring as heavily as normal, I feel without a full understanding of the Heresy, the Alpha Legion until that point and several other factors, then it would leave people more than a little lost.

I'd probably also say _A Thousand Sons_, granted it would be one of the hardest to do from a production perspective. But as Barnster said, it has a clear beginning, middle, end and even a big epic battle to finish it off. With even just a brief Star Wars style intro or what not, you could get people up to speed enough pretty quickly.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Whilst _Legion_ is my favorite Heresy novel, and would be one of the easiest to do due to the Astartes not featuring as heavily as normal


Exactly why I suggested it. 



Angel of Blood said:


> I feel without a full understanding of the Heresy, the Alpha Legion until that point and several other factors, then it would leave people more than a little lost.


The background story could easily be explained I think. A narrator like in the LotR movies could offer a brief summary at the start of the movie.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_The First Heretic_. Would be a great movie that shows how villains become villains and it debates the nature of faith and gods in a secular society, and a story about a son trying to fulfill a vision for a better galaxy and trying to make his father proud of him without sacrificing who he is in the process. And it has Possessed Marines in it which is always awesome.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_Horus Rising_, _Legion_ and _Know No Fear_ could all be turned into really good movies if given to the correct person.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> _The First Heretic_. Would be a great movie that shows how villains become villains and it debates the nature of faith and gods in a secular society, and a story about a son trying to fulfill a vision for a better galaxy and trying to make his father proud of him without sacrificing who he is in the process. And it has Possessed Marines in it which is always awesome.
> 
> 
> LotN


Other than being the best book IMO, I think it would also make the best movie for all those reasons. Not to mention it is as close to "the beginning" as you are going to get with HH. It would give the viewer most of the info they would need for future movies.

Starting at the beginning would 10,000 BC when the Emp was supposedly born, and no one is going to want to start there.

With how they do LOTR and other movies like it, it wouldn't be hard to show the size desparity between Astartes and Humans.

And the theme song would have to be "Indestructible" from Disturbed.


*I'll have you know
That I've become
Indestructible
Determination that is incorruptible
From the other side a terror to behold
Annihilation will be unavoidable
Every broken enemy will know
That their opponent had to be invincible
Take a last look around while you're alive
I'm an indestructible
Master of war*


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I disagree.

For a starter Space Marine movie, you don't want to feature them as much for budget reasons, movie production difficulties and to avoid overwhelming new audiences and desensitizing them to what Space Marines really are.

Legion would work well due to Space Marines not featuring as much and as an added bonus, we see how regular humans view them which adds a dynamic new audiences can sympathize with.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope Lord Inquisitor fan movie with Dembski writing it will get the attention it deserved W40K or HH - could be a gold mine for Hollywood


----------

